# Weedless



## bobberboy (Feb 1, 2011)

I love to fish the lily pads with top-water baits. As spring turns to summer and the pads get thick it gets hard to fish without snagging the leaves. I use a lot of frogs and bend the hooks closer to the body of the frogs and that works pretty well to prevent snagging. I have a lot of other top-water baits I can use in the open holes and along the edges. At my favorite lake the milfoil gets really thick by mid-summer but stays just under the surface so I could use these other baits but want to put weedless treble hooks on them. I have only managed to find a few new Mustads and some used ones at a garage sale. Anyone know a good source where I could find weedless treble hooks? Also, being a former trolling fisherman, I've got a lot to learn about casting and could use any pointers I can get about fishing in the above conditions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 1, 2011)

In really weedy conditions I will take a soft plastic frog (like this https://www.jdbaits.com/ProductsThumbs/JDFrog2.png) and fish it with a Skipgap hook and small bead in front. The bead helps prevent the weeds from hanging on teh front as does the buried skipgap (which also will hold position because of the shape)

Even a weedless treble is gonna get bunches of milfoil on the hardware


----------



## floundahman (Feb 1, 2011)

I once met an old timer that fished "over" milfoil by removing the front treble from a shallow running rebel crankbait and replacing the rear treble with a double hook from a weedless frog. He "twitched" the bait through the weeds and caught quite a few bass. He did pick up a few weeds while I watched him, but it was nominal and he was catching fish. Back then I fished mostly with live bait, so I never tried it myself. Your post reminded me of it (thank you) so I may give it a try.


----------



## cali27 (Feb 1, 2011)

When your fishing stuff that thick stick with a good hollow bodied frog paired up with 45-65 lb braid, a 7 to 1 ration reel and a nice long powerful rod. IMO the best part of bass fishing


----------



## freetofish (Feb 1, 2011)

Captain Ahab, that sounds like a great idea... With your permission for using your patent idea, I'm gonna try that on a couple of lakes I fish. Thanks
peace


----------

